# Red Stick Fly Fishers conclave - Sat, March 7



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

The Red Stick Fly Fishers will host their 18th annual fly fishing conclave, aka "Red Stick Day", on Saturday, March 7, 2009, at the Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries Waddill Education Center, 4141 N. Flannery Rd, in Baton Rouge. 

The seminar is free to the public. Doors open at 8:30 a.m. with registration, coffee and donuts. Seminars begin at 9:00am, and continue until 3:00pm, and will cover fly casting fundamentals and flaws, fly fishing for tarpon and tarpon research, marsh redfish from kayak, fishing Appalachian trout waters, and world-class bass and bluegill fisheries in Mississippi. Fly tyers from Louisiana, Mississippi, Texas, and Florida will be demonstrating their patterns. Attendees can test cast manufacturer rods, or test paddle kayaks. There's even good fishing on premises, so bring your tackle! No better way to learn fly fishing than actually doing it.

A jambalaya lunch for $5 will be available. There's the big raffle for flies, tackle, equipment, and other items, and a Gamblers Draw at noon. 

The RSFF Banquet will be held Friday, March 6 at 6:30pm at the St Lukes Episcopal Church Witter Hall.

For more details on this event, check www.rsff.org

Here's the of-fish-al 2009 Red Stick Day flyer
http://www.rsff.org/uploads/info/2009_Red_Stick_Day_Flier.pdf

:toast


----------

